# What are we doing to reduce the use of plastic?



## RenaldoRheeder (12/2/19)

There is a lot of talk about the damage that plastics are doing to the environment. In the vaping industry, we certainly contribute to this issue to some extend. What are we doing or what should we be doing?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Mollie (12/2/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> There is a lot of talk about the damage that plastics are doing to the environment. In the vaping industry, we certainly contribute to this issue to some extend. What are we doing or what should we be doing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In my case I use all my empty bottles over and over again for mixing 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (12/2/19)

The vaper said:


> In my case I use all my empty bottles over and over again for mixing
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



I wish glass dripper bottles worked beter, but they are more of a pain in the backside 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mollie (12/2/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I wish glass dripper bottles worked beter, but they are more of a pain in the backside
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't like them much but if I got spare once I use them especially the brown once I think It might speed up the steeping process 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (12/2/19)

This is a hot topic in our household. The Mrs. and I have actually changed our thinking regarding this. Although we put 90% of what we use in recycling bins how sure are we that it's actually getting recycled? We'll never get away from it but we've severely limited the use of single use plastics. We always opt for a glass alternative (even when it comes to e-liquid). 

Staying on topic - When going to the TWISP kiosk (at MOA) with spent CUE pods we had hoped they'd recycle them but were met with the response "you can give them to me but I'm just going to throw them in the bin". Not really what we wanted to hear.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (12/2/19)

I reuse my juice bottles as far as possible. We keep our plastic waste in a separate bag for the bin scratchers to pick up, at least they can take it for recycling and earn a few cents. 
Interesting fact :- I went back home to Mumbai(India) in december, I was surprised to know that all single use plastic and styrofoam items have been banned. No straws no carry home food containers, no polythene bags, no plastic spoons or forks, and no plastic straws. Even at MacDonalds they only serve cold drinks in a paper cup with no lid or straw. 
Unfortunately this has only been implemented in our state(province) I hope its implemented throughout the country and may be all over the world.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (12/2/19)

Just something on recycling. All these guys going through your bins when you put them outside, recycle the plastic, glass tins etc. Or should I say they take it and sell to recyclers. Thats how they make a living, you also see them in tje streets pulling their huge bags on trolley wheels. So dont hoot at them, they doing a good honest job. So no real need for you to do recycling.

And then. Ever been to a rubbish dump? Any house garbage that was not picked by the "scratchers" will end at the dump. There is people living at the dumps, also gathering and selling everything to recyclers. So again, my personal opinion, no need to recycle yourself, you actually taking food of the table from very poor people thats doing a filthy job to survive. Just my opinion

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (12/2/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Just something on recycling. All these guys going through your bins when you put them outside, recycle the plastic, glass tins etc. Or should I say they take it and sell to recyclers. Thats how they make a living, you also see them in tje streets pulling their huge bags on trolley wheels. So dont hoot at them, they doing a good honest job. So no real need for you to do recycling.
> 
> And then. Ever been to a rubbish dump? Any house garbage that was not picked by the "scratchers" will end at the dump. There is people living at the dumps, also gathering and selling everything to recyclers. So again, my personal opinion, no need to recycle yourself, you actually taking food of the table from very poor people thats doing a filthy job to survive. Just my opinion



Here in my town if you leave garbage bags outside without watching over them, the "bin scratchers" open the bags, dumps everything on the ground, take the plastic and leave everything like that. So now I wait for the garbage truck, when it's close, I put the bags outside, or, if I miss it, take my garbage to the rubbish dump myself. These bin scratchers make a mess and I have to clean it up everytime. I have a back injury, so going outside and cleaning up someone else's mess just won't do.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## RichJB (12/2/19)

Does vaping produce much plastic? There isn't that much plastic packaging for hardware, not more than other consumer products. The main use of plastic would be bottles, I think. I reuse every bottle I buy, even 10ml concentrate bottles which I use for SF testers. I also use my 100ml glass nic bottles as mixing bottles once the nic is finished. I discard old VG and PG containers but, as has been pointed out, those get recycled out by the informal recyclers.

On a broader front, I take my own plastic bags to the supermarket for my groceries. I generally don't eat fast food or drink fizzy sodas in 2L bottles so I'm not contributing much on that score. There is still the packaging used in other consumer products but I'm not sure what I can do about that. I mean, I'm not going to stop washing my hair because shampoo comes in plastic bottles, right?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (12/2/19)

Buy your stuff in bottles made by 3D printers. That way you waste only ink.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## RainstormZA (12/2/19)

I forced my parents into recycling - our plastic footprint has been reduced. A local early childhood center takes in plastic for poor kids to use as learning tools. So the majority of our milk bottles, coke bottles, empty toilet rolls and plastic go to them. 

The owl center takes in plastic to build durable owl boxes. 

I grew up at a school that taught recycling - pretty much has left an huge imprint on me. 

I only throw out half a black bag per week. Vegetable peelings and fruit bits go on the compost heap. We keep some coke bottles for our gardening stuff - snail bait, cutworm bait, plant treatments and plant food. Saves us money for storage containers too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RuanK (8/3/19)

RichJB said:


> Does vaping produce much plastic? There isn't that much plastic packaging for hardware, not more than other consumer products. The main use of plastic would be bottles, I think. I reuse every bottle I buy, even 10ml concentrate bottles which I use for SF testers. I also use my 100ml glass nic bottles as mixing bottles once the nic is finished. I discard old VG and PG containers but, as has been pointed out, those get recycled out by the informal recyclers.
> 
> On a broader front, I take my own plastic bags to the supermarket for my groceries. I generally don't eat fast food or drink fizzy sodas in 2L bottles so I'm not contributing much on that score. There is still the packaging used in other consumer products but I'm not sure what I can do about that. I mean, I'm not going to stop washing my hair because shampoo comes in plastic bottles, right?


@RichJB, how do you clean these concentrate and liquid bottles? Just a normal rinse? Like how do you get the old smell/taste oit of the bottle before you mix something new in it? I dont want my new juice to taste like the previous one...


----------



## Cornelius (8/3/19)

RuanK said:


> @RichJB, how do you clean these concentrate and liquid bottles? Just a normal rinse? Like how do you get the old smell/taste oit of the bottle before you mix something new in it? I dont want my new juice to taste like the previous one...


I use Lemon juice. Like Lecol in Hot water, works for all the smells and I clean all my gear with the same solution.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RuanK (8/3/19)

Cornelius said:


> I use Lemon juice. Like Lecol in Hot water, works for all the smells and I clean all my gear with the same solution.


Thanks @Cornelius, i will give that a try...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (8/3/19)

A long soak in salt water works well too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## lesvaches (8/3/19)

i recycle. up-cycle and compost. my dustbin only goes out 1-2 times a year.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (8/3/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> There is a lot of talk about the damage that plastics are doing to the environment. In the vaping industry, we certainly contribute to this issue to some extend. What are we doing or what should we be doing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All stores should be promoting and accepting chubby/plastic juice bottles back. For example 1 rand off for every bottle you return or just have a bin in store.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (8/3/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Just something on recycling. All these guys going through your bins when you put them outside, recycle the plastic, glass tins etc. Or should I say they take it and sell to recyclers. Thats how they make a living, you also see them in tje streets pulling their huge bags on trolley wheels. So dont hoot at them, they doing a good honest job. So no real need for you to do recycling.



Have you seen the irreparable damage these "Silver Surfers" have done to the Jukskei and Hennops Rivers? They will grab in the mornings what they can from the dustbins. Then go to an open field next to a stream or river. The things that cannot be recycled go straight into the water. 

I know its a sad state of affairs given its their only income and most sleep in the fields where they do sorting. But unless these guys get a proper sorting facility to make their way of income more sustainable it would be much better to just recycle yourself.

Here is an article about Mushroomville. A community that lives right in the CBD of Centurion.


----------



## Silver (8/3/19)

Thanks for the thread @RenaldoRheeder 

Some interesting comments here

I always see those informal recyclers @Jean claude Vaaldamme - the way they mission down the road with their huge pile of stuff on those trolleys is quite amazing. I always get scared I am going to collide into them especially if another car is coming down the road in the opposite direction and the road is narrow. Have had some close shaves. Those guys are brave

On the issue of recycling, I agree with @CMMACKEM - would be cool if vape shops could have recycling points at their shop. I know I would make a point of trying to use it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex (8/3/19)

And for bigger mixes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## kev mac (8/3/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> There is a lot of talk about the damage that plastics are doing to the environment. In the vaping industry, we certainly contribute to this issue to some extend. What are we doing or what should we be doing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a real problem for sure. I reuse what i can and recycle the rest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (8/3/19)

Alex said:


> And for bigger mixes


Those are very cool.Wouldn't it be great if we could walk into our favourite shop with these and say "Fill'er up!"

Reactions: Like 3


----------

